# Chamois cream …



## Steelguy (Apr 25, 2010)

Chamois cream - which kind? how much to apply? where to apply - on shorts or on skin?


----------



## Eric_H (Feb 5, 2004)

Ideally something paraben-free. 

Paraben - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most companies have moved to formulations that contain no parabens, even Assos has finally re-tooled its cream to be paraben-free. I have used in the past DZ Nuts, Assos, Sportique, Paceline Chamois Butt'r (regular and Euro), and Beljum Budder Hardcore. All of these products function about the same, some have menthol to give a tingle (DZ and Chamois Butt'r Euro) and some are thicker than others. Price per gram/oz varies quite a lot, with DZ and Assos being more expensive (along with Rapha, no surprise there). I think the Chamois Butt'r is the best value.

I always apply directly to my skin and work it around to get complete "coverage". I find this is better for me than if I apply to the chamois. On long rides in warm weather I use a pretty healthy amount, for shorter rides I use less. In general I probably use more than the average person.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Endur-It. It's a local company to me. Similar to Vaseline only it doesn't wreck the chamois. Good consistency and doesn't leave me feeling like I'm swimming. Cleans out well.

Follow with Neosporin.


----------



## trener1 (Jan 22, 2004)

Smooth Ride.
I have been using it for the last 3 years and love it
Unconventional Medicinals: Products


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I make my own...

Most companies use anti-bacterial agents in their chamois creme, which is great for most people....but I don't have a problem with bacteria, I get what's generally referred to as "Jock Itch" or a fungal infection. Cremes with anti-bacteria agents in them actually increase the risk of fungal infections...which isn't good.

So...I use a semi-petroleum based product and mix in large quantities of anti-fungal foot powder into it. I like the petroleum based products because they last longer and don't need re-application like other products (udderly smooth for one)...but it's not as solid or hard to get out of the chamois as things like Vaseline.

In the end...it ends up costing about the same, sometimes less than normal chamois cremes...but fits my "Needs" much better than store brought stuff.

As for application:

I use a "Liberal" amount and apply it to the skin before putting on my shorts. Basically enough to give a good coating to the area that will come in contact with the saddle...since that's where you really need it. Surrounding areas, I don't worry about.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

This;Mad Alchemy Embrocation
Only on the chamois.
http://madalchemy.com/products/euro_pro.html


----------



## jlandry (Jan 12, 2007)

Noxzema


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

Have been happy with Assos. Am now happy with Morgan Blue Solid. 
I apply to skin, more generously for long rides and/or wet weather.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I apply sea breeze original astrigent with a cosmetic pad to my sit bones first and let it dry. It has several oils that snuff the bacteria out and prevent saddle sores. 

Then I apply Noxzema original creme. This stuff also has an oil that controls bacteria and the creme doesn't clog the padding in my shorts. 

I've tried the high end cremes and they work great, but I can't bring myself to spend $20 on a tube of creme when the Noxzema works and it only costs $3.50 for a 12oz tub.


----------



## supraholic (Oct 10, 2010)

Should I say more?


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

I have a newborn

So i currently use desatin. 

Works just as well


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I tried cream for awhile but it didn't work every time and was messy. Then I found Bodyglide. At least for my it's so much better. Put it on my but and Chamois.


----------



## sabre32sloop (Apr 29, 2006)

Assos works for me directly on the skin. It's not cheap, but an ounce of prevention....


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

I only use chamois cream on rides in excess of 120 miles. For those longer days I use Chamois Buttr.

I put it on my bibs and my skin. I probably use a lot, but I can do a double century and feel great afterwords.


----------



## locustfist (Feb 21, 2009)

Try a few out. Chamois Butt'r and DZ are available at most local shops. I've settled on DZ because it feels the cleanest and less greasy than the others I've tried.

Slather it right on your gooch and everywhere around there. I tend to use a little more on hotter days and a little less on colder days. 

I use it on days that are more than three hours or during heavy training/racing weeks that I'm putting in a lot of saddle time.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

I like Enzos. 

Its wayyyyy better than the Vanilla Gu I was using.


----------



## erikrs4 (Dec 20, 2011)

buttonhole works the best for me(tried butt'r and a few others) and applied mostly on skin and then justa quick swipe across the chamois....


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

For me it depends on where/when I'm riding.

On the trainer, I use the original Chamois Butt'r liberally, since I don't move position as much. Edges of the chamois (sewn or bonded) and directly on the skin around the taint and sit bones. I buy the stuff in bunches from Amazon for like $10 a tube.

On the road, I use the Euro Style Chamois Butt'r, since it's a little bit thicker and more like Assos. I get it for $12 at Amazon for a jar.

I've used a few others usually with good results, but these two are the ones that work consistently for me for a decent price.


----------



## cyclesport45 (Dec 10, 2007)

Udderly Smooth Chamois Cream. Not expensive, works just fine. For epic rides, I use DZ Nuts.

Cycling - Get Udderly Smooth Chamois Cream


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Normally, I don't use anything, but if I have a long race, or ride, I use the old standard...Vasoline. 

I also put something on, if I'm riding 4 days in a row.


----------



## BostonAruban (Dec 13, 2011)

OK. Now a question from a Newbie....do you wear underwear with the padded shorts?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

BostonAruban said:


> OK. Now a question from a Newbie....do you wear underwear with the padded shorts?


I actually wear a athletic supporter and a cup. 

For heavens sakes no underwear though.


----------



## Stogaguy (Feb 11, 2006)

*Balmex*

I used Desatin back in the day before cycling specific products were generally available. Works great, but smells awful. Balmex diaper rash cream works just as well and does not smell nearly as heinous.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

Not unless you want to be very sore the next day.
.
.
(the exception to that would be if you are riding at 12 mph, for 5 miles)


----------



## shomyoface (Nov 24, 2007)

I have had good success with Udderly Smooth also, but I'll only use it for rides of up to 2 hours. Then I will use Assos - just for the tingle and it's thickness


----------



## chase196126 (Jan 4, 2008)

I rarely use chamois cream until the summer months, but when I do I have found that cacao butter from the grocery store is just about the best stuff out there for long rides. A small container that will last a few weeks is $5 or less and the stuff will stay lubricating for 6+ hours, unlike some other creams that will absorb or become less effective with long hours


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

I use Chamois Buttr for short training rides and DZ Nuts for longer rides. They both work really well and can be found at almost any LBS. DZ works better but costs more (DZ also tingles). I just got a tube of Beljium Budder and I am not impressed. It has no smell and doesnt stain, but for me its way too thin.


----------



## Stoneman (Mar 1, 2009)

Johnson's Baby Powders. Ingredients: Talc, Fragrance. 

I just sprinkle it onto the chamois. It helps fight fungal infections for me and seems to work as well as anything else.

If you pour a little onto your hand you can feel the "slick" texture. Try it and you may like it.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

I must be the only one to use Bodyglide.


----------



## r_o_b_s_o_n (Jan 15, 2010)

tihsepa said:


> I like Enzos.
> 
> Its wayyyyy better than the Vanilla Gu I was using.




BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!! I totally read that wrong.... I thought you said 'Vagina Gu'

oops....

any thoughts on using BagBalm as a chamois cream? applied to skin rather than chamois... I know lots of people use it as a post ride/saddle sore treatment... but what about for riding?


----------



## iheartbenben (Mar 18, 2011)

shokhead said:


> I must be the only one to use Bodyglide.


I still have a stick of that stuff from 2008 when we cleared some lockers out, it was abandoned and I just sliced a cm off the top of the bar and kept it like a nasty person... It's never ending though I don't use it as chamois except for emergencies. I still have that same damn stick.

Now I use Jergens all purpose face cream. I've never tried it on my face, but I feel it is far superior to all the bike specific offerings. It even tingles, plus it's PINK!


----------



## DMH2979 (May 24, 2011)

++ for -- Noxzema. Best and cheapest thing out there. Been using it for 10+ years. Mostly use it in the winter months on the trainer as I tend to stand up less and sweat more.

Also, if you are worried about saddle sores, never wear shorts on back to back days without washing them, the minute you finish riding, de-short. For that matter, traveling to races, do not travel in shorts, even if clean.


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

shokhead said:


> I must be the only one to use Bodyglide.


No you are not..I prefer bodyglide to the others also.
I typically don't use or need anything. But for some reason my bibs rub my nips raw. Bodyglide is awsome here too.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

I don't use it. I have used it and I think it's a gimmick.


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

MaddSkillz said:


> I don't use it. I have used it and I think it's a gimmick.


It's not a gimmick if it works,


----------



## TobyGadd (Oct 6, 2011)

A&D for anything longer than four hours.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

MaddSkillz said:


> I don't use it. I have used it and I think it's a gimmick.


I agree.

Find the right saddle and there is no need for "butter".


----------



## shokhead (Dec 17, 2002)

godot said:


> I agree.
> 
> Find the right saddle and there is no need for "butter".


That happens maybe 1 out of 1000.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

I've never had problems with saddle sores, but chamois butter just feels good. If I'm wearing lycra bibs, dayglo colours and a polystyrene hat, I may as well go the whole hog and enjoy myself a little.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

MaddSkillz said:


> I don't use it. I have used it and I think it's a gimmick.


I agree...under 4 hours in the saddle you shouldn't need anything. If you do I would suggest re-evaluating your saddle, fit or personal hygiene.


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

shokhead said:


> That happens maybe 1 out of 1000.


My experience was more like 1 out of 4. The shop where I bought my second road bike let me swap out saddles until I found the one that worked. Fourth saddle was a winner for me. 

Took my friend 9 tries....


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

MaddSkillz said:


> I don't use it. I have used it and I think it's a gimmick.





Matador-IV said:


> I agree...under 4 hours in the saddle you shouldn't need anything. If you do I would suggest re-evaluating your saddle, fit or personal hygiene.


Tell Tom Boonen, he was getting the Assos cream out earlier this week and was only riding 3.5 hours a day.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I don't really need it due to a relatively recent fit adjustment (considerable leg lenght discrepancy). I still use it for summer riding, anytime I'm logging more than 3 hours a day, and/or multiple long days in a row. I don't feel that I need it, but I'm not planning on stopping.


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> Tell Tom Boonen, he was getting the Assos cream out earlier this week and was only riding 3.5 hours a day.


Are you a pro, like Boonen?


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Matador-IV said:


> Are you a pro, like Boonen?


Pros also wear gloves!!!


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

spade2you said:


> Pros also wear gloves!!!


HaHa....yeah that's basically what separates _ME_ from a pro.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Matador-IV said:


> I agree...under 4 hours in the saddle you shouldn't need anything. If you do I would suggest re-evaluating your saddle, fit or personal hygiene.



How can you agree that it's a gimmick and at the same time say it's okay for 4 + hour rides?


----------



## Matador-IV (Aug 2, 2010)

Jay Strongbow said:


> How can you agree that it's a gimmick and at the same time say it's okay for 4 + hour rides?


OK! Geez!.....I'll try to be more specific.

I don't use it EVER, long rides or short rides. Based on MANY people stating "they use a cream on short rides, I suggest they examine their saddle choice, bike fit, or personal hygeine.

Rides of 4+ hours, 1-2 times per week.......
I still question its use, (but I'm not unreasonable) and would still suggest they examine their saddle choice, bike fit, or personal hygeine. 

Riding in Grand Tours for 3wks........
Paint your butt with whatever you want.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

Matador-IV said:


> Are you a pro, like Boonen?


Like Boonen and other pros, I _have _an ass; you _are_ an ass. :ciappa:


----------

